# Duck Reports



## Sasha and Abby

OK - everyone has been really quiet here lately. Is no one hunting birds. Are the birds in corn fields or beans. I need to hear about some fun hunts before I come up there this weekend.


----------



## matt29

Been shooting limits of geese pretty consistantly. Ducks have been hit and miss. Ive had some excellent hunts and some not so excellent hunts. Ive done well in both corn and beans.


----------



## Blue Plate

He is my report from SE part of the state.

Big migration on Friday but many moved on. We had 100 packs of gads and mallards coming in Friday and a bunch moved out over night in Saturday.

Very little water, amazing at how dry it is. Potholes that were over my waders last year are now dry. Lots of unpressured geese, I don't shoot geese in ND but could have shot a limit every day if I want to target them.

Beans are done, corn will be done soon.

Pray for snow/rain before spring otherwise it will be ugly and 3/30 next year.

Some of the most wonderful people in the world. I called a farmer to get permisson, the next morning he called be back at 6:30 saying how sorry he was for not calling me back (he was out working in the field until 12:00). Great guy gave me permisson in a second. Just great folks out there. :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Thanks Guys, so much for the reports. The hunting is just the icing on the cake for me... if it is good - then that's great. If it is not, I will spend a couple of weeks visiting friends and seeing the most beautiful country that God created. I have been packed for two weeks!!!


----------



## matt29

i am also in SE nodak and will 2nd about everything blue plate said. Saw a good number of birds move in the end of last week but it seemed like they just kept goin and were gone by sunday. i thought they would have stuck around for a while with the nicer weather now but they are all pretty much gone.


----------



## slough

I would echo the reports. Scouted a lot over the weekend and just not much for concentrations of ducks. Honker numbers pretty decent.


----------



## TG_supermag

Sasha and Abby said:


> OK - everyone has been really quiet here lately. Is no one hunting birds. Are the birds in corn fields or beans. I need to hear about some fun hunts before I come up there this weekend.


Been wondering the same ...... Leaving early Sunday. Good luck


----------



## texcl

Very few birds here in the NE, opening day for residents we had lots of birds but by the next week we had nothing, and I mean as bad as I have ever seen it.


----------



## tilley

Pretty weird when there are more ducks now, than at any time in history, but none the less predictible as well.
Same story,different year.


----------



## slough

texcl said:


> Very few birds here in the NE, opening day for residents we had lots of birds but by the next week we had nothing, and I mean as bad as I have ever seen it.


This seems to be the trend the last 5 years or so.


----------



## texcl

I personally think that population doesnt have as big of affect as when and where they are migrating. They might all just fly over your location and youll never see them. Then other times the whole migration seems to land in your lap.


----------



## Rick Acker

Ran into a couple of good sized flocks of Green Winged Teal over the weekend. At least a couple of weeks earlier than we normaly see them. Been a cool October so far.


----------



## texcl

My son and I r going out right now we'll see how it goes.


----------



## dakotashooter2

I didn't see many ducks on the water but lots in the air so they are out there somewhere. Also seeing scattered small flocks of snows and blues. Canada numbers are increasing but they are hard to find unless you see them go down.


----------



## texcl

Once again bird numbers were really low we only managed 5 ducks and one snow goose. I did end up shooting a banded pintail, we were pretty excited about that. It was hatched prior to 2008 in bottinou. There were no big migrating flocks of ducks.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

What a trophy. :beer: :beer:


----------



## templey_41

Quite the opposite experience. Hunted central north dakota. Large feeds going on, they just started hitting the corn. Transitioning from soybeans. Lots of birds around. Every water hole had 1000 plus ducks on it. Saw a feed of 3,000 plus mallards on Sunday evening. Shot the most ducks this past weekend. In 7 hunts out there we shot 174 birds. shot 12 different species.


----------



## gvegas88

Plenty of birds up here in north central ND. Shooting mostly Mallards, Gadwall, Widgeon and a couple pintail. Most birds and best hunting I've ever seen, but I'm from NC, so I probs don't know what I'm talking about.

-T


----------



## texcl

Looks like the center is the place to be. For a comparison in years past I would be dissapointed if we didnt limit out in 2 hours with 6 guys. I've hunted the east coast as well as Texas and even california and Arizona and there is no comparison.


----------



## JRP

I am heading up to ND on Wednesday afternoon (10/17) with my 13 year old son. We went to Lakota last year and had a great time and shot enough ducks to make it fun for him. It seems like more and more land is getting posted in that area so I thought we would try the South East to South Central part of the state so we could shoot some pheasants also. Just looking for some suggestions on areas that may be easier to get access to hunt. Not looking for specifics just general info on areas that may be holding some ducks, geese and also have opportunities to hunt pheasants (I do know we are restricted on where we can hunt pheasants until 10/20). We are setup to hunt field or water and we won't bust the roost. We don't need to limit out in a few hours just enough action to keep it fun for a young hunter. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## fowlclucker

I was just in the SE part of the state and there are a lot of mallards but it was hard to find where they were feeding. A ton of gadwalls and teal. We had one good hunt in a corn field the rest we had to settle for some pot hole hunts. We found a small pond full of gadwalls at about 3 in the afternoon we scared them out and set up and they came right back and shot a 3 man limit in 20 min so there is alot of oppurtunity but you might have to work for it. hope it helps ( also saw more and more snows as the week went on)


----------



## swattin leroys

I was just NW of Devils Lake.

Plenty of Mallards for limits. They where feeding in beans so we hunted the edge of sloughs. Three man limits of Mallards by 8 most days.

Still lots of BWT and a ton of brown ducks.


----------



## texcl

Yup devels lake on west has always been a pretty high traffic area. I have a pretty good spot north of the lake that is pretty phenominal at times. With gas the way it is and as much as we hunt we tend to stick closer to home now adays.


----------



## Brooks23

hunted last monday to friday a little south west of devils lake barely seen any geese at all fields of maybe 30 every 15-20 miles very dissapointed with that but seen tons of divers and did very good on those.


----------



## poutpro

Hunted SE part of state last weekend, lots of gadwal around, some mallards. Mallards would go out to feed right at sunset everyday, so we only got a handful all weekend in fields. Hunted pothole one evening and shot teal, mallard, pintail, shoveler, ringbill, and gadwal.

Question: are remote controlled spinning-wing decoys legal in ND?


----------



## TakeThatDrake

templey_41 said:


> Quite the opposite experience. Hunted central north dakota. Large feeds going on, they just started hitting the corn. Transitioning from soybeans. Lots of birds around. Every water hole had 1000 plus ducks on it. Saw a feed of 3,000 plus mallards on Sunday evening. Shot the most ducks this past weekend. In 7 hunts out there we shot 174 birds. shot 12 different species.


Wow, 174 ducks, I've never seen a group of 15 hunters out there at one time before. Sure you weren't over your possession limit. Even if you weren't that seems awfully greedy. Obviously shooting every duck that comes into range. You must eat duck for breakfast, lunch, and dinner...!


----------



## bowinchester

TakeThatDrake said:


> Wow, 174 ducks, I've never seen a group of 15 hunters out there at one time before. Sure you weren't over your possession limit. Even if you weren't that seems awfully greedy. Obviously shooting every duck that comes into range. You must eat duck for breakfast, lunch, and dinner...!


 :eyeroll:


----------



## BROWNDOG

> Wow, 174 ducks, I've never seen a group of 15 hunters out there at one time before. Sure you weren't over your possession limit. Even if you weren't that seems awfully greedy. *Obviously shooting every duck that comes into range.* You must eat duck for breakfast, lunch, and dinner...!


Anything wrong with that as long as there within the rules?? Not to me..

There are some people that can't stand to see someone else have success.


----------



## DNovicki

How about some pic's of the successful hunts for us duck starved guys here in Pennsylvania. I sure would appreciate it...... :thumb:


----------



## CrazyWalsh81

Question: are remote controlled spinning-wing decoys legal in ND?[/quote said:


> Its been brought up before and you can use them in North Dakota. Unless I'm wrong and please someone please correct me right away.


----------



## Mud15

Good hunt this morning! Birds came in perfect!


----------



## swattin leroys

BROWNDOG said:


> Wow, 174 ducks, I've never seen a group of 15 hunters out there at one time before. Sure you weren't over your possession limit. Even if you weren't that seems awfully greedy. *Obviously shooting every duck that comes into range.* You must eat duck for breakfast, lunch, and dinner...!
> 
> 
> 
> Anything wrong with that as long as there within the rules?? Not to me..
> 
> There are some people that can't stand to see someone else have success.
Click to expand...

For 1 thing, you are hunting ND, how frckn hard is it to pick drakes.

shooting 100 gaddies would be awesome for gradeschoolers.

what kinda D-bag brags about shooting 174 ducks anyway... :rollin:

Im guessing a rookie hunter, or 15 rookies.....


----------



## BROWNDOG

swattin leroys said:


> BROWNDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, 174 ducks, I've never seen a group of 15 hunters out there at one time before. Sure you weren't over your possession limit. Even if you weren't that seems awfully greedy. *Obviously shooting every duck that comes into range.* You must eat duck for breakfast, lunch, and dinner...!
> 
> 
> 
> Anything wrong with that as long as there within the rules?? Not to me..
> 
> There are some people that can't stand to see someone else have success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For 1 thing, you are hunting ND, how frckn hard is it to pick* drakes. *
> 
> shooting 100 gaddies would be awesome for gradeschoolers.
> 
> what kinda D-bag brags about shooting 174 ducks anyway... :rollin:
> 
> Im guessing a rookie hunter, or 15 rookies.....
Click to expand...

Never been one to pick and choose over the sex of a duck, there is NO scientific data that proves killing drakes over hens makes more ducks, may be good for your ego but not much else. If you really want to save some ducks make it a point to kill a skunk, **** or a fox a week during the off season, then youll be saving some ducks..


----------



## Chuck Smith

Brown Dog.... Agree 100%

The man stated they shot 174 ducks in 7 hunts......that is roughly 25 ducks per hunt. So if he had 5 guys in the field each day or more.....perfectly with in the limits. He also stated in another thread "Family Traditions" he was up there for 2 weeks with people coming and going during that time... So again....perfectly with the limits again if people were here for a couple days and then left.

Keep shooting and love the stories temp41.

Also with the NW winds and the snow going to be flying in southern MB and SK.....ND should be covered in new birds the up coming weeks. Go get them boys.


----------



## bals1chr

100% sure dead hens do not produce more ducks.


----------



## BROWNDOG

I personally base my opinions and believes on facts that support them. And there are no facts that support selective harvest of Drake's produce more ducklings in the spring. If someone can point me in a different direction based on facts rather than ego I will be more than willing to entertain the idea.


----------



## BROWNDOG

I also believe the greatest conservation tool a waterfowl/upland hunter has is a TRAINED dog. I see alot of post hunt pictures on this site and many other sites but I see very few pictures with dogs involved. I can assure you for every hen I shoot, a dogless hunter looses twice that many birds that are never included in there bag.


----------



## poutpro

CrazyWalsh81 said:


> Question: are remote controlled spinning-wing decoys legal in ND?[/quote:3dxaidvw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been brought up before and you can use them in North Dakota. Unless I'm wrong and please someone please correct me right away.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I contacted ND GF, and they confirmed that they are indeed legal to use.
Click to expand...


----------



## TakeThatDrake

I'm not trying to rain on anyone's duck boat parade! Just kidding, if he was legal, that's awesome! Great hunts! I would never bash a fellow hunters success. 174 ducks in a 7 day period to me sounds a little fishy. You would have to be eating a lot of ducks and also have at least 12-15 guys(excuse my political incorrectness, people). Or gifting the birds, but that makes it sound like market hunting when you're talking 174 ducks, and no one would want that. Is it possible, sure, I'm just a little suspect. If I'm being a jerk, hopefully he will post a response and put me in my place, and I would whole heartly apologize. As to the "shooting every duck that comes into range" and another "supporting member"... Just had a "moderator" tell me roost busting was imaginary, state he doesn't differentiate between shooting drakes or hens because there is no scientific data on the matter. Obviously you can shoot more drakes than hen mallards. There has to be a reason behind that right? I guess I always thought it was because, like a lot of other animals, 1 male can mate and impregnate multiple females. Hence you can shoot a few more males and the females will still get bred. Maybe I'm wrong, hopefully someone will clear that up. If its true with one species it should be true for all, or at least most. I guess I just get turned off when I see hunting shows, or other hunters have a flock of 7 or 8 birds come in at first light and they just shoot every duck that flys. It just seems wrong to me. I like to identify birds before I shoot them to be on the safe side. If this "supporting member" likes to shoot everything that flies that's up to him. It might be legal, I just disagree with it.


----------



## Bucksnort14

Shot 24 mallards yesterday morning in a chopped cornfield around Kulm. Killed 23 drakes, 1 hen, 1 drake pintail, and 1 gadwall. A lot of very young mallards- we were shooting at light-chested birds and every time we got them, we thought they were hens. Just young drakes. Birds finally moving in. Nice to see some cloud action. Heading back in 3 weeks!


----------



## Mud15

Yes i have noticed the same with the young drakes. i shot some today that had no color at all. This weather this week will hopefully push down some fresh birds!


----------



## templey_41

TakeThatDrake said:


> templey_41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite experience. Hunted central north dakota. Large feeds going on, they just started hitting the corn. Transitioning from soybeans. Lots of birds around. Every water hole had 1000 plus ducks on it. Saw a feed of 3,000 plus mallards on Sunday evening. Shot the most ducks this past weekend. In 7 hunts out there we shot 174 birds. shot 12 different species.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, 174 ducks, I've never seen a group of 15 hunters out there at one time before. Sure you weren't over your possession limit. Even if you weren't that seems awfully greedy. Obviously shooting every duck that comes into range. You must eat duck for breakfast, lunch, and dinner...!
Click to expand...

Theres duck chili, general tsos duck, wild rice and mushroom duck, bacon wrapped duck on the grill, cherry duck, orange duck, lets see im sure im missing something. re read my post 174 birds. last time i checked you could shoot 20 snows, 3 canadas plus 6 ducks a piece. So in theory if I had 6 guys we couldve shot 174 in one day. oh plus 2 specks, 3 crane anything else and a swan a piece, oh yeah we did shoot a crow too that was about to do damage.

i miss quoted myself it was 7 days of hunting not 7 hunts. so do the math guys. 174/7= you don't have a high school education. I can break down every turd I had for the 12 days I was up there and mark it guaranteed or would you rather take the hunters word for it? oke: so yes im sure we werent ever over our possession limit. Its easier to follow the law than try and skirt around it. We actually do eat duck for every meal except breakfast.

Here's the link. Don't read into every word as I can't type in crayon.

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=100594&p=766737#p766737


----------



## johnsd16

TakeThatDrake said:


> I'm not trying to rain on anyone's duck boat parade! Just kidding, if he was legal, that's awesome! Great hunts! I would never bash a fellow hunters success. 174 ducks in a 7 day period to me sounds a little fishy. You would have to be eating a lot of ducks and also have at least 12-15 guys(excuse my political incorrectness, people). Or gifting the birds, but that makes it sound like market hunting when you're talking 174 ducks, and no one would want that. Is it possible, sure, I'm just a little suspect. If I'm being a jerk, hopefully he will post a response and put me in my place, and I would whole heartly apologize. As to the "shooting every duck that comes into range" and another "supporting member"... Just had a "moderator" tell me roost busting was imaginary, state he doesn't differentiate between shooting drakes or hens because there is no scientific data on the matter. Obviously you can shoot more drakes than hen mallards. There has to be a reason behind that right? I guess I always thought it was because, like a lot of other animals, 1 male can mate and impregnate multiple females. Hence you can shoot a few more males and the females will still get bred. Maybe I'm wrong, hopefully someone will clear that up. If its true with one species it should be true for all, or at least most. I guess I just get turned off when I see hunting shows, or other hunters have a flock of 7 or 8 birds come in at first light and they just shoot every duck that flys. It just seems wrong to me. I like to identify birds before I shoot them to be on the safe side. If this "supporting member" likes to shoot everything that flies that's up to him. It might be legal, I just disagree with it.


You should be "put in your place". If shooting drakes really makes a difference how are all the other duck species doing so well despite no ben restrictions? Answer me that wise guy. It's because it doesn't matter. The duck hunting community has placed the mallard on some sort of pedestal, specifically drakes. Furthermore, why when the limit is 6 ducks can we only shoot 5 of the most populous and prolific duck in the world. Who knows, but you keep drinking the kool aid. Why you are ready to put your prostaff sippy cup down and look at the facts, you'll realize habitat hasthe most to do with populations, also natural predation relating to hen, clutch and brood survival. Modern day sport hunting has little impact on bird populations.

We kill tons of hen teal, gadwall, ringnecks, and other ducks that are difficult to sex on the wing. Yet they do just fine. Do you check the gender on your teal? My guess is no, but you are so high and mighty when it comes to this precious mallard. But like you said, if it matters for one duck it must for others. Clearly not, or other ducks would have hen restrictions. But they don't and the populations go up nd down.

Personally, I take out about 50-100 nest/duck predators each year. Between that and putting in a few nesting structures here and there, it does a heck of alot more than holding off on a few hens each season.

With regards to the number of birds shot. Do the math chief, there were alot of different guys out there. We've had numerous trips where four of us shot 24 ducks/day for 4 days straight = 96 ducks. If the first two days each guy eats three ducks/day you can still shoot a full 24 on the third day. The third day if you eat a full 6/guy or have a BBQ that uses the same number you can fill out again the 4th day. If you have a fair amount of teal or other smaller ducks in the bag it's not too hard.

To me, you have the tune of someone who has never put the pedal to the metal and really gotten after it. Maybe you don't want to, which is fine, but don't go throwing stones at a guy who does. So keep you jackwagon OPINIONS and non science based garbage to yourself.


----------



## OBSESSED

Nice pintail!


----------



## swattin leroys

Haha, you could fill the back end of ur truck up with ducks if you shoot everything.

Ive hunted enough to know that some ducks are smarter than others.

I personaly like a challenge.

Congrats on the Gaddie beat down.

Next time you go hammer the brown ducks, dont cock off and brag about it...makes you sound like a first timer trying to get on a prostaff. oke:


----------



## templey_41

swattin leroys said:


> Haha, you could fill the back end of ur truck up with ducks if you shoot everything.
> 
> Ive hunted enough to know that some ducks are smarter than others.
> 
> I personaly like a challenge.
> 
> Congrats on the Gaddie beat down.
> 
> Next time you go hammer the brown ducks, dont cock off and brag about it...makes you sound like a first timer trying to get on a prostaff. oke:


I'll just assume these comments are directed towards me and due to the lack of intelligence in the post you are some where in the age range of 18-22. I'll leave it at that because I refuse to engage in a battle of wits with an unarmed person.


----------



## Bucksnort14

OBSESSED said:


> Nice pintail!


Thanks! My 10 year old brother picked that one out of a flock of greenheads!


----------



## pigeon123

I am with swatin for the most part, but it is what it is. Just try to make the resource better for everyone else to enjoy thats all. This is an ethic issue so best not to argue them is what I have found. I would never get mad at anyone, but would maybe promote identification first for the experienced hunters and not so much for the less fortunate once a year hunters. Nice shooting and good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## Longshot

TakeThatDrake said:


> I'm not trying to rain on anyone's duck boat parade! Just kidding, if he was legal, that's awesome! Great hunts! I would never bash a fellow hunters success. 174 ducks in a 7 day period to me sounds a little fishy. You would have to be eating a lot of ducks and also have at least 12-15 guys(excuse my political incorrectness, people). Or gifting the birds, but that makes it sound like market hunting when you're talking 174 ducks, and no one would want that. Is it possible, sure, I'm just a little suspect. If I'm being a jerk, hopefully he will post a response and put me in my place, and I would whole heartly apologize. As to the "shooting every duck that comes into range" and another "supporting member"... Just had a "moderator" tell me roost busting was imaginary, state he doesn't differentiate between shooting drakes or hens because there is no scientific data on the matter. Obviously you can shoot more drakes than hen mallards. There has to be a reason behind that right? I guess I always thought it was because, like a lot of other animals, 1 male can mate and impregnate multiple females. Hence you can shoot a few more males and the females will still get bred. Maybe I'm wrong, hopefully someone will clear that up. If its true with one species it should be true for all, or at least most. I guess I just get turned off when I see hunting shows, or other hunters have a flock of 7 or 8 birds come in at first light and they just shoot every duck that flys. It just seems wrong to me. I like to identify birds before I shoot them to be on the safe side. If this "supporting member" likes to shoot everything that flies that's up to him. It might be legal, I just disagree with it.


You answered your own question. You may enjoy the way you hunt, that's great. Tell me though, if it's legal, who are you to dictate how others should hunt or how others are to enjoy their hunt. I would suggest getting of your high horse and concentrate more on what YOU enjoy instead of what others do. I would say I agree with you that identifying birds first before shooting can be the most fun and that you should know what you're shooting. Does that mean that they have to only shoot the birds I like to hunt most, NO.?

One other thing, please show me the scientific facts on roost busting and we can all put it behind us. My biggest pet peeves are those that think their way is the only way.

Good Hunting!


----------



## swattin leroys

Longshot said:


> TakeThatDrake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to rain on anyone's duck boat parade! Just kidding, if he was legal, that's awesome! Great hunts! I would never bash a fellow hunters success. 174 ducks in a 7 day period to me sounds a little fishy. You would have to be eating a lot of ducks and also have at least 12-15 guys(excuse my political incorrectness, people). Or gifting the birds, but that makes it sound like market hunting when you're talking 174 ducks, and no one would want that. Is it possible, sure, I'm just a little suspect. If I'm being a jerk, hopefully he will post a response and put me in my place, and I would whole heartly apologize. As to the "shooting every duck that comes into range" and another "supporting member"... Just had a "moderator" tell me roost busting was imaginary, state he doesn't differentiate between shooting drakes or hens because there is no scientific data on the matter. Obviously you can shoot more drakes than hen mallards. There has to be a reason behind that right? I guess I always thought it was because, like a lot of other animals, 1 male can mate and impregnate multiple females. Hence you can shoot a few more males and the females will still get bred. Maybe I'm wrong, hopefully someone will clear that up. If its true with one species it should be true for all, or at least most. I guess I just get turned off when I see hunting shows, or other hunters have a flock of 7 or 8 birds come in at first light and they just shoot every duck that flys. It just seems wrong to me. I like to identify birds before I shoot them to be on the safe side. If this "supporting member" likes to shoot everything that flies that's up to him. It might be legal, I just disagree with it.
> 
> 
> 
> You answered your own question. You may enjoy the way you hunt, that's great. Tell me though, if it's legal, who are you to dictate how others should hunt or how others are to enjoy their hunt. I would suggest getting of your high horse and concentrate more on what YOU enjoy instead of what others do. I would say I agree with you that identifying birds first before shooting can be the most fun and that you should know what you're shooting. Does that mean that they have to only shoot the birds I like to hunt most, NO.?
> 
> One other thing, please show me the scientific facts on roost busting and we can all put it behind us. My biggest pet peeves are those that think their way is the only way.
> 
> Good Hunting!
Click to expand...

If you have never had your Roost Busted, you must never hunt fields.....ever.
Here is the experirences i have had...

You get all set up in your feild downwind of the roost(half mile or so).

Right before shooting time a truck pulls up and jumps the pond. They set decoys and try to shoot the 10 gaddies amd spoonies that will actually come back. (stupid ducks)

Roost busting is for newbies.

Another thing you gotta learn is it is not difficult to Harvest a limit of ducks in ND. Too many people get too excited about shooting a few Gaddies. IMHO Gaddies and Cans are by far the easiest duck to kill.

I encourage you guys to go out and Challenge yourself. Find that Transition slough, or hot field. And shoot drakes, dead hens don't lay eggs.


----------



## pigeon123

1. Holy crap boys if you are gonna rely on the DNR to make our hunting better you better think again. It is up to us period. 
2. If you think shooting hens instead of drakes helps the resource and it is not scietifically proven well then (you can take it from there).
3. I am not telling you what to do just putting it out there for those who care. Just like the walking by posted signs, setting up in someone elses field, QDM, roost busting. I try my best on these subjects to make it better for the fellow hunters and land owners as a whole. QDM is hard for me since I only go one day a year and love to eat deer, but the rest I try my darndest unless of course I have a kid or buddy that hunts very little with me I will take some hens. Not bashing, but just throwing it out there. We can work together! Everyone gets mad right away, but if 10 hunters try harder it will make it a more enjoyable place for us all to go. :sniper: This is obviously my opinion and do not expect everyone to agree and that is fine I understand.

Case in point: For the most part every 140 inch deer was passed up by someone at least once or twice growing up. Stop and be thankful to those who helped to make it possible for you to get a beautiful trophy...

Good luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

Can I get a Duck Report...and keep all your sensless banter to yourself....THANKS!


----------



## matt29

In SE nodak bird numbers seemed drastically less than the previous week. Hopefully we get some new birds with this cold front coming this week.


----------



## stumpdaddy

Matt29, I was out there last week. You need to get over to the lisbon area and go north and west to find larger concentrations of ducks. Still blue wing teal around and lots and i mean lots of wood ducks. Saw flocks of woodies around 50 to 60 per flock. A few divers but mostly mallards. Lots of locals yet.


----------



## pigeon123

The ducks are thicker than ever in far South central ND. All mallards pretty much. There is your report take it for what it is worth.... I hope you shoot your ducks and return to your home with a smile>>> LOL


----------



## dwshunt

Hunted north of Jamestown and found lots of green wing teal, gaddys, mallards, and a few pintails.
Field hunting was good for geese and mallards, just had to put on some miles to find the birds.
On Friday saw lots of flocks of sandhill crane, specs, and canada geese flying high and south.

Good Luck


----------



## Longshot

swattin leroys said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TakeThatDrake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to rain on anyone's duck boat parade! Just kidding, if he was legal, that's awesome! Great hunts! I would never bash a fellow hunters success. 174 ducks in a 7 day period to me sounds a little fishy. You would have to be eating a lot of ducks and also have at least 12-15 guys(excuse my political incorrectness, people). Or gifting the birds, but that makes it sound like market hunting when you're talking 174 ducks, and no one would want that. Is it possible, sure, I'm just a little suspect. If I'm being a jerk, hopefully he will post a response and put me in my place, and I would whole heartly apologize. As to the "shooting every duck that comes into range" and another "supporting member"... Just had a "moderator" tell me roost busting was imaginary, state he doesn't differentiate between shooting drakes or hens because there is no scientific data on the matter. Obviously you can shoot more drakes than hen mallards. There has to be a reason behind that right? I guess I always thought it was because, like a lot of other animals, 1 male can mate and impregnate multiple females. Hence you can shoot a few more males and the females will still get bred. Maybe I'm wrong, hopefully someone will clear that up. If its true with one species it should be true for all, or at least most. I guess I just get turned off when I see hunting shows, or other hunters have a flock of 7 or 8 birds come in at first light and they just shoot every duck that flys. It just seems wrong to me. I like to identify birds before I shoot them to be on the safe side. If this "supporting member" likes to shoot everything that flies that's up to him. It might be legal, I just disagree with it.
> 
> 
> 
> You answered your own question. You may enjoy the way you hunt, that's great. Tell me though, if it's legal, who are you to dictate how others should hunt or how others are to enjoy their hunt. I would suggest getting of your high horse and concentrate more on what YOU enjoy instead of what others do. I would say I agree with you that identifying birds first before shooting can be the most fun and that you should know what you're shooting. Does that mean that they have to only shoot the birds I like to hunt most, NO.?
> 
> One other thing, please show me the scientific facts on roost busting and we can all put it behind us. My biggest pet peeves are those that think their way is the only way.
> 
> Good Hunting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have never had your Roost Busted, you must never hunt fields.....ever.
> Here is the experirences i have had...
> 
> You get all set up in your feild downwind of the roost(half mile or so).
> 
> Right before shooting time a truck pulls up and jumps the pond. They set decoys and try to shoot the 10 gaddies amd spoonies that will actually come back. (stupid ducks)
> 
> Roost busting is for newbies.
> 
> Another thing you gotta learn is it is not difficult to Harvest a limit of ducks in ND. Too many people get too excited about shooting a few Gaddies. IMHO Gaddies and Cans are by far the easiest duck to kill.
> 
> I encourage you guys to go out and Challenge yourself. Find that Transition slough, or hot field. And shoot drakes, dead hens don't lay eggs.
Click to expand...

Ya I hear what you mean. Just like last weekend someone busted the field and none of the ducks returned to the water. :rollin: 
If you can't shoot drakes on the water your probably doing something wrong. Maybe you should take the real challenge and try that. oke:

You seem to have a problem seeing outside your own world. Second your banter does more to show how little experience you really have in the outdoors. I would guess your 16.


----------



## templey_41

swattin leroys said:


> Haha, you could fill the back end of ur truck up with ducks if you shoot everything.
> 
> Ive hunted enough to know that some ducks are smarter than others.
> 
> I personaly like a challenge.
> 
> Congrats on the Gaddie beat down.
> 
> Next time you go hammer the brown ducks, dont cock off and brag about it...makes you sound like a first timer trying to get on a prostaff. oke:


Hey weeewooy... you can get off your throne of drake killer field hunting extraordinaire. We get it you only shoot full plumed drakes in picked corn. I mean how hard is it to identify a fully plumed duck? I guess I am missing out on shooting only drakes. I should try it sometime....nah I'll just stick to being awesome. Speaking of awesome anyone want to be on my prostaff. I have black hoodies! I don't care what sex ducks my nephews shoot. As long as they got shooting in and had a good time and maybe hit one or two or six ducks it was worth a few hens, gadies, teal, brown ducks being taken.

A Duck is a duck is a duck and last time I checked ,which was about 3 hours ago, they all make the same turd. I believe we only shot 20 gaddies out of the 174 so more math coming your way try and stick with me here......ya still there.... 20/174= 11.49% of our take. Also dead drakes don't lay live hens. yin and yang. So stop shooting drakes. WHo's going to give these women what they want? You leroy? You? are you going to bump there cloaca?

I guess apologies are hard to come by on this forum. 
uke: Sorry....I just awesomed all over this place.


----------



## johnsd16

swattin leroys said:


> Another thing you gotta learn is it is not difficult to Harvest a limit of ducks in ND. Too many people get too excited about shooting a few Gaddies. IMHO Gaddies and Cans are by far the easiest duck to kill.
> 
> I encourage you guys to go out and Challenge yourself. Find that Transition slough, or hot field. And shoot drakes, dead hens don't lay eggs.


Keep drinking that kool aid and putting mallards on a pedestal. There is nothing easier to kill in a field that your almightly mallard. Those new arrival mallards can be pulled in on a string. Once they're there for a while they are so patternable you can set your watch to them, and stand in their field in blaze orange and shoot a limit with a .410, but oh wait, swattin leroys said they're tough. Get a grip mallard worshiper.

So what if people get excited about some gaddies. You probably get excited when a chick that rates about a 4 on a scale from 10 to Gary Busey talks to you at a bar when I wouldn't bang her on spring break for practice. At least they are out there duck hunting, participating in our outdoor sporting pursuit, and if they are obeying the laws are welcome in my book.

Duh, dead hens don't lay eggs. Eaten eggs don't hatch, mowed CRP doesn't provide good nesting cover. See, I too can spew some duck hunting rhetoric that's been around for 30 yrs and come up with some of my own. Can I be in your cool mallard worship club? I have a goat we can sacrifice at one of our meetings.

As far as duck reports go. Heard few BWT left in the devils area, some bluebills beginning to amass on the big lake and Pelican.


----------



## Blindside21

Great hunting this past weekend in the SE part of ND around Jamestown and further south. Many drake mallards and geese as well, even got into some specks which was a treat. Good luck all!


----------



## rooster_david

I have been here since this past weekend. We are having to put some miles on to find concentrated areas. We are hunting N,S,E an W of Jamestown. All over really. There are birds, but you have to search for them.

I am hoping after tonight we start seeing more birds.

Only issue we have had so far this year is the fact residents post other landowners lands. We have stayed in touch with a landowner the past few years and was granted permission to all their land. This year we were looking on their land and a local pulled up trying to say he owned part of the land. Well, he had the land posted before this conversation we had with this certain local, then we told him we knew the landowners and had permission to all their land....so end of the story, we came by the next day and the guy had took down the posted signs. :withstupid:

It aggravates me to come onto this site and people look over the reality. Reality is, whether your a non resident or a resident of ND, there are always people who ruin it for others.


----------



## ValleyHunter

I love when someone posts up that they shot 170 or whatever ducks while here in ND, everyone says they are hen killers or whatever.

Grow up.

Me and a group of 4 other guys shot 145 ducks and 30 geese from thursday to monday. There are tons of ducks around, you really dont have to drive very far.

Lets hear all the hen killer talk.


----------



## TakeThatDrake

Templey_41, I apologize for my previous post. I did not see your post on the other thread. Like I said before, I would never bash another fellow hunters' success and I meant it! We are all on the same team. We need to be arguing with left wing anti hunting groups not each other. People throw out big numbers and it raises a flag, nothing more than that. I just wanted to make sure you were an honest responsible hunter which it sounds like you are, and not some cocky college kid on here bragging. So I truely do apologize, awesome hunts, awesome pics and a great post, keep it up, hopefully many to follow!


----------



## TakeThatDrake

Now Valleyhunter posts about the 145 ducks his party of 5 shot in 4 days... I'm sorry but the math doesn't add up! You were over your possession limit! 5 guys X 12 birds a piece for your possession limit is 60 ducks... 145-60 is 85... So your telling me you ate 85 ducks in 4 days, I don't think so! That's what I'm saying, people do not always follow the rules...


----------



## TakeThatDrake

As for everyone else... Hunt however you wanna hunt, even of it messes up opportunities for someone else. My way isn't the only way, I hunt just as much water as fields. All I'm saying is leave the resting birds alone. I don't know what the total number is but there are waterfowl resting areas throught the state. Which dont allow any hunting pressure on the waterfowl. The problem is ducks and geese can't read maps and wind up resting in other areas. The less amount of pressure you put on the birds the longer they will stick around giving everyone more opportunities, water or land.


----------



## TakeThatDrake

And no you don't have to do the math for me, I know it's mathematically possible, but come on... Any DNR officer would be just as suspicious. If he wasn't he wouldn't be doing his job.


----------



## TakeThatDrake

Now Drakes vs Hens... It is true that hunting mortality overall isn't the biggest factor when it comes to waterfowl populations. The biggest factor is habitat. At the same time, to me it makes more sense to harvest more Drakes than hens... Take a blank sheet of paper... Draw 5 Drakes on one side and 5 hens on the other. To make it simple we will say each hen can produce 5 ducklings. So we have a possibility of 25 ducklings. It is also a fact that Drakes can impregnate more than one Hen. So... "shoot" 3 drakes, or erase 3 drakes from your piece of paper. How many ducklings are possible now! Still 25. Now "shoot" 3 hens. Now how many ducklings are possible. Now we're down to 10. I know that is oversimplified. I am not a waterfowl biologist and apparently none of you are either. They have studies related to exactly what we are talking about and overall habitat is the main factor, not whether you shoot drakes or hens, but to me, common sense tells me that if you try to let a few more hens fly away than drakes. That will have less of an impact... I don't know, or maybe I just like some color and some antlers in my hunting photographs. To each his own...


----------



## johnsd16

TakeThatDrake said:


> Now Drakes vs Hens... It is true that hunting mortality overall isn't the biggest factor when it comes to waterfowl populations. The biggest factor is habitat. At the same time, to me it makes more sense to harvest more Drakes than hens... Take a blank sheet of paper... Draw 5 Drakes on one side and 5 hens on the other. To make it simple we will say each hen can produce 5 ducklings. So we have a possibility of 25 ducklings. It is also a fact that Drakes can impregnate more than one Hen. So... "shoot" 3 drakes, or erase 3 drakes from your piece of paper. How many ducklings are possible now! Still 25. Now "shoot" 3 hens. Now how many ducklings are possible. Now we're down to 10. I know that is oversimplified. I am not a waterfowl biologist and apparently none of you are either. They have studies related to exactly what we are talking about and overall habitat is the main factor, not whether you shoot drakes or hens, but to me, common sense tells me that if you try to let a few more hens fly away than drakes. That will have less of an impact... I don't know, or maybe I just like some color and some antlers in my hunting photographs. To each his own...


Unfortunately for your model to have significant impact, hunter mortality on hens and live hens being the most important factor on brood survivial would have to be the highest yeild factors. They are not. Hunters will never kill as many hens as predators during nesting and rearing season, and just because hens are alive does not mean ducklings survive. I completely agree with the theorhetical benefit of shooting drakes only, and I do, when I can. But guys that have a beef with groups always having their two hen mallards a piece are doing nothing more than sipping on the kool aide. Again, if it mattered, why are the other species not impacted by hunter take? We take unrestricted hens on all other species yet the populations go up and down independently.

Shooting drakes is more of a macho thing than science. Take your paper and draw 100,000 hens. Now erase 30,000 due to predators, and erase 300 due to hunters. Take the hens that are left, and make 20% - 50% of them loose their whole clutch or brood. Now what % of the total loss of ducklings did the hunters cause.

See we can both play theorhetical games. Some are just more accurate


----------



## swattin leroys

johnsd16 said:


> swattin leroys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing you gotta learn is it is not difficult to Harvest a limit of ducks in ND. Too many people get too excited about shooting a few Gaddies. IMHO Gaddies and Cans are by far the easiest duck to kill.
> 
> I encourage you guys to go out and Challenge yourself. Find that Transition slough, or hot field. And shoot drakes, dead hens don't lay eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep drinking that kool aid and putting mallards on a pedestal. There is nothing easier to kill in a field that your almightly mallard. Those new arrival mallards can be pulled in on a string. Once they're there for a while they are so patternable you can set your watch to them, and stand in their field in blaze orange and shoot a limit with a .410, but oh wait, swattin leroys said they're tough. Get a grip mallard worshiper.
> 
> So what if people get excited about some gaddies. You probably get excited when a chick that rates about a 4 on a scale from 10 to Gary Busey talks to you at a bar when I wouldn't bang her on spring break for practice. At least they are out there duck hunting, participating in our outdoor sporting pursuit, and if they are obeying the laws are welcome in my book.
> 
> Duh, dead hens don't lay eggs. Eaten eggs don't hatch, mowed CRP doesn't provide good nesting cover. See, I too can spew some duck hunting rhetoric that's been around for 30 yrs and come up with some of my own. Can I be in your cool mallard worship club? I have a goat we can sacrifice at one of our meetings.
> 
> As far as duck reports go. Heard few BWT left in the devils area, some bluebills beginning to amass on the big lake and Pelican.
Click to expand...

Haha, another brown duck shooter.
You guys are right. I shouldnt make fun of how people hunt.

I didnt realize how many non-drake killers are on this site.

Well, you guys can kill all the easy ducks, post picks/brag.

Ill be in a field waitn on Drakes.

Johns, and temp....GET ON MY LEVEL, then maybe ill show ya how to hunt.
Offer is there.


----------



## Duckslayer100

swattin leroys said:


> Haha, another brown duck shooter.
> You guys are right. I shouldnt make fun of how people hunt.
> 
> I didnt realize how many non-drake killers are on this site.
> 
> Well, you guys can kill all the easy ducks, post picks/brag.
> 
> Ill be in a field waitn on Drakes.
> 
> Johns, and temp....GET ON MY LEVEL, then maybe ill show ya how to hunt.
> Offer is there.


Are you serious?? What are you, 12?

Sounds like another butt-hurt Foiles fowler to me. Go back to the park and shoot some more neck collars. I hear those are REALLY tough birds to decoy :wink:


----------



## templey_41

swattin leroys said:


> johnsd16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swattin leroys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing you gotta learn is it is not difficult to Harvest a limit of ducks in ND. Too many people get too excited about shooting a few Gaddies. IMHO Gaddies and Cans are by far the easiest duck to kill.
> 
> I encourage you guys to go out and Challenge yourself. Find that Transition slough, or hot field. And shoot drakes, dead hens don't lay eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep drinking that kool aid and putting mallards on a pedestal. There is nothing easier to kill in a field that your almightly mallard. Those new arrival mallards can be pulled in on a string. Once they're there for a while they are so patternable you can set your watch to them, and stand in their field in blaze orange and shoot a limit with a .410, but oh wait, swattin leroys said they're tough. Get a grip mallard worshiper.
> 
> So what if people get excited about some gaddies. You probably get excited when a chick that rates about a 4 on a scale from 10 to Gary Busey talks to you at a bar when I wouldn't bang her on spring break for practice. At least they are out there duck hunting, participating in our outdoor sporting pursuit, and if they are obeying the laws are welcome in my book.
> 
> Duh, dead hens don't lay eggs. Eaten eggs don't hatch, mowed CRP doesn't provide good nesting cover. See, I too can spew some duck hunting rhetoric that's been around for 30 yrs and come up with some of my own. Can I be in your cool mallard worship club? I have a goat we can sacrifice at one of our meetings.
> 
> As far as duck reports go. Heard few BWT left in the devils area, some bluebills beginning to amass on the big lake and Pelican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, another brown duck shooter.
> You guys are right. I shouldnt make fun of how people hunt.
> 
> I didnt realize how many non-drake killers are on this site.
> 
> Well, you guys can kill all the easy ducks, post picks/brag.
> 
> Ill be in a field waitn on Drakes.
> 
> Johns, and temp....GET ON MY LEVEL, then maybe ill show ya how to hunt.
> Offer is there.
Click to expand...

Why would I want to stoop to your level? It's okay I've got plenty of black hoodies and some extra face paint for you and your dog. Please leave your lanyard full of bands and calls that you don't know how to use at home. Why don't you post up picks? oh thats right you only think about hunting and how great you would be at it and twiddle yourself to Foiles videos. I once only shot all gander canadas. +1


----------



## swattin leroys

Duckslayer100 said:


> swattin leroys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, another brown duck shooter.
> You guys are right. I shouldnt make fun of how people hunt.
> 
> I didnt realize how many non-drake killers are on this site.
> 
> Well, you guys can kill all the easy ducks, post picks/brag.
> 
> Ill be in a field waitn on Drakes.
> 
> Johns, and temp....GET ON MY LEVEL, then maybe ill show ya how to hunt.
> Offer is there.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?? What are you, 12?
> 
> Sounds like another butt-hurt Foiles fowler to me. Go back to the park and shoot some more neck collars. I hear those are REALLY tough birds to decoy :wink:
Click to expand...

Haha, another hen killer? you guys are THICK!


----------



## sabo38

Whoa Whoa Whoa! Where do we get these black hoodies that you guys are talking about from? Walmart? Or do you have to be special to get one? I have always wanted one with a duck on it.


----------



## swattin leroys

Temp, it for surely wouldnt be stooping. If you hunt with me ill teach you a few things.
I strongly suggest you quit watching Foiles vids. You allready shoot every duck, next you'll be shooting over your limit.
As far as calling goes, ill give ya a few lessons as well. Ill even sell ya a band or two.

Ill leave the pics to you. I think you need to post them to make ur self feel good.
Maybe someday you will be able to act like you've been there before.
until then, good luck and happy brown duck hunting..


----------



## blhunter3

This went down hill in a hurry.


----------



## KurtR

so to be awsome you can only shoot drakes. Guess i dont make the cut. Brown is down and they taste good on the grill.


----------



## swattin leroys

KurtR said:


> so to be awsome you can only shoot drakes. Guess i dont make the cut. Brown is down and they taste good on the grill.[/quote :eyeroll:


----------



## matt29

I think alot of guys (myself included) tend to use the logic that every little bit helps not that every little bit doesnt make a difference. I agree that habitat and predation play a much larger role in population densities and reproduction than letting as many hens make the trip back in the spring, but it helps. And i occasionally do shoot a hen so im not sayin that i never have or never will but generally I pass on them. Its not like its alot of extra work or anything to shoot drakes instead of hens (mallards that is. Alot of species are tougher to ID on the wing) when hunting is good. I do understand not bein so choosy on those days when you dont have as many opportunities. Logically I just think it has to make a difference even if it is a small one. Just my .02


----------



## ValleyHunter

TakeThatDrake said:


> Now Valleyhunter posts about the 145 ducks his party of 5 shot in 4 days... I'm sorry but the math doesn't add up! You were over your possession limit! 5 guys X 12 birds a piece for your possession limit is 60 ducks... 145-60 is 85... So your telling me you ate 85 ducks in 4 days, I don't think so! That's what I'm saying, people do not always follow the rules...


Actually yes we did, we had neighbors in the hotels who were also hunters that we knew, so we gave them some as well. And some other hunters that were staying a few doors down. So yes, We left with out possession limit.


----------



## johnsd16

I like how templey got accused of being a Gaddie shooter, now he and I are ben killers. I wholeheartedly agree that avoiding shooting hens when possible is good, ethical, rewarding and enjoyable. I'm simply firing back at a few things that are not true

1) shooting hens is a sin that will harm to populations

2) mallards are a superior species and harder to hunt/kill

3) guys that hunt mallards are better hunters

4) spankin leroys pulls even remotely respectable tail

5) judging how others hunt makes you a bigger man


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

I have to admit that I'm quite entertained...it helps the day go by here at work...but seriously guys....GO FLEX SOMEWHERE ELSE NO ONE CARES ABOUT HOW GREAT YOU THINK YOU ARE. I know I don't... but it has some entertainment value... So carry on...Oh great Ethical Hunters. Shoot Green or go home & only hunt fields because thats what makes a great hunter...HAHA...I try not to respond to this trivial garbage but I couldn't resist any longer... :beer:


----------



## Bucksnort14

Come on guys, just get out and kill some birds! 
When you are in the sweet spot of a field and mallards are piling in, yes, it is a good idea to pick out drakes. They look nicer in pics :wink: 
but if hunting is tough, why not shoot hens?? 
-btw when we shot our mallards (24 or 25, can't remember) only one was a hen.


----------



## KurtR

nothing hard about hunting mallards. find a field throw out a few dekes and robo duck. Shoot till you have limit what is the challenge. I find geese to be a much better waterfowl foe but i am not awsome because i have shot a hen and even some gadwalls.
How do i idenify female geese in flight as i want to be awsome and let them live also i am repenting in my ways.


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

yea...So if I jump a wad of Gadwall late season...and wait for them to come back...and as any one who knows a lil sumn sumn ...knows they will & I shoot my 6...makes me less of a hunter???? Sounds like fun to me I'll take that any day.PS....I'm from Minnesota so I guess that OK...Right?????


----------



## swattin leroys

DUCKWHISPERER said:


> I have to admit that I'm quite entertained...it helps the day go by here at work...but seriously guys....GO FLEX SOMEWHERE ELSE NO ONE CARES ABOUT HOW GREAT YOU THINK YOU ARE. I know I don't... but it has some entertainment value... So carry on...Oh great Ethical Hunters. Shoot Green or go home & only hunt fields because thats what makes a great hunter...HAHA...I try not to respond to this trivial garbage but I couldn't resist any longer... :beer:


Its called a Public Forum...

You dont like it, leave.

You will not get accurate reports on this site, cause knowbody wants you to bust their roost.

I will continue to kill green, ill leave the gaddies and hens for you guys...enjoy your three minute hunts fellas.


----------



## swattin leroys

KurtR said:


> nothing hard about hunting mallards. find a field throw out a few dekes and robo duck. Shoot till you have limit what is the challenge. I find geese to be a much better waterfowl foe but i am not awsome because i have shot a hen and even some gadwalls.
> How do i idenify female geese in flight as i want to be awsome and let them live also i am repenting in my ways.


Geese are by far the easiest bird to kill...


----------



## KurtR

should have been used long ago


----------



## Longshot

KurtR said:


> nothing hard about hunting mallards. find a field throw out a few dekes and robo duck. Shoot till you have limit what is the challenge. I find geese to be a much better waterfowl foe but i am not awsome because i have shot a hen and even some gadwalls.
> How do i idenify female geese in flight as i want to be awsome and let them live also i am repenting in my ways.


HAHA thanks for the laugh KurtR!!!



swattin leroys said:


> Its called a Public Forum...
> 
> You dont like it, leave.
> 
> You will not get accurate reports on this site, cause knowbody wants you to bust their roost.
> 
> I will continue to kill green, ill leave the gaddies and hens for you guys...enjoy your three minute hunts fellas.


Yes it is a public forum, but if you make BS statements and try to push only your way of hunting then prepare to be called out about it. Good luck on the green heads I'll be looking for a wigeon this weekend. I have always wanted to mount one.


----------



## templey_41

Longshot said:


> I have always wanted to mount one.


Atleast get its name first! :wink:

Leroy you like color sooo much I bet my prostaffer hat that you are part of the LGBT. Btw they band female watefowl too.










All male geese.









some more male geese









a few more









again im a male goose killing machine. where's my prostaff card at?









one more my buddy shot









a male deer that i shot









a male white squirrel that i clubbed with the butt of my gun









male geese are so dumb in the fog









my ole man in a male rocking chair on a picnic table









74 male crows feet (cocks)









my favorite male counterpart









male banded pigeon









a deuce i dropped turkey hunting in the shape of a male part









leroys favorite place to find friends









duck report- only male birds migrating through central nodak.


----------



## dwshunt

I think we need to start another thread called Duck Reports!


----------



## Bucksnort14

dwshunt said:


> I think we need to start another thread called Duck Reports!


 :thumb:


----------



## TakeThatDrake

All male geese! I was waiting for that one! Lol Yeah I think we've beaten a dead horse here! Let's get back to the NR bashing... I'm Kidding! Honestly, coming out this Friday for a week, is this cold weather gonna push some birds down or just push some out, thoughts!?


----------



## blhunter3

Zero birds will be left in ND by the time you get here. Sorry Stay home, not worth the cheap gas oke:

But on a serious note

It should push some birds down and some will leave. They should start bunching up better now with the cool weather, though it is suppose to warm up Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## swattin leroys

Ok temp, you win.

You still havent convinced me to start shooting hens, but i see there is no hope for you.
"Hen Shooter For Life" Is that a sticker on one of your 5 duck boats?

I think we can all agree that some people are just better hunters.

And who takes pics of poop....what are you 10? 

Nice mutts btw.

I herd from a fellow mallard hunter that a bunch have moved in the northern part of the state.
The brown ducks are pushing out. It would be a good week to pull ur licsense.


----------



## templey_41

swattin leroys said:


> Ok temp, you win.
> 
> You still havent convinced me to start shooting hens, but i see there is no hope for you.
> "Hen Shooter For Life" Is that a sticker on one of your 5 duck boats?
> 
> I think we can all agree that some people are just better hunters.
> 
> And who takes pics of poop....what are you 10?
> 
> Nice mutts btw.
> 
> I herd from a fellow mallard hunter that a bunch have moved in the northern part of the state.
> The brown ducks are pushing out. It would be a good week to pull ur licsense.


the poop was because we all know you don't see sh!t when you are out hunting. so now you can say you have.

Don't own a duck boat. should I? is that where the barrel stickers go.

Mutts haha aka pure bred labs.

its ok....your grandpa/dad still thinks you have a pretty mouth.

BTW leroy I love you! :laugh:


----------



## TakeThatDrake

Come on guys, you don't talk sh*t about another mans hunting dog. That is not just not cool, they are great looking dogs. Them are fighting words there!

Hopefully some birds come down, I'm seeing lows in the single digits up there, you gotta put in the windshield time! How has the hunting been this week? Have any birds showed up or left...?


----------



## swattin leroys

TakeThatDrake said:


> Come on guys, you don't talk sh*t about another mans hunting dog. That is not just not cool, they are great looking dogs. Them are fighting words there!
> 
> Hopefully some birds come down, I'm seeing lows in the single digits up there, you gotta put in the windshield time! How has the hunting been this week? Have any birds showed up or left...?


It was a joke, i actually like them..I have the same. I know who temp is.

Its not the dogs' fault.... :rollin:


----------



## spankylabs

If this site doesn't have a hall of fame section, Templey_41's reply ought to get serious consideration for first inductee. Beautiful man, just beautiful. No cussing, no name calling. Perfectly summed up by a photo of a duece.


----------



## shelldrake

Hows it looking out there.We are driving from NC and are gonna be in kidder county for a week starting Nov.1.Hope we are not to be to late.Looking foward to being in your state.


----------



## slough

Been out all weekend. Central ND froze up pretty good over the weekend. Bigger lakes are all that were open today. Massive snow goose migration the last couple days. Didn't see any real big concentrations of ducks but where there was open water there were always some ducks. It is supposed to warm up and not really even get below freezing for the next week so we'll see.


----------



## shelldrake

Thanks for the reply cant wait to get out there and get at it.Hope you have good huntin :beer:


----------



## DakotaYota

Temp...I love your sarcasm....It made me laugh out loud. :beer:


----------



## Feathers

The area we hunted last weekend had almost exclusively mallards and geese. Few other species to be found. Thousands and thousands of mallards using fields in two different areas in the SE portion of the state. The only problem was gettting permission. Small water was froze but plenty of big stuff open so I don't see the birds leaving any time soon looking at the weather forecast ahead.


----------

